# Any Over 40s gone abroad and had success with own eggs?



## fluffy57 (May 19, 2005)

Hi,

I am over 40, just had an unsuccessful 1st IVF. I was lucky to get good quality embryos  put back in but unfortunately they didnt implant. My infertility diagnosis is  unexplained and age related.  I am due in for my review on Monday - I know that they are going to say its the age of the eggs.  I never questioned that my eggs could be fertilised but at least with IVF its good to get confirmation (and hopefully this is a typical example). So I am now thinking its implantation issues.  On my 1st cycle I started off with a polyp which miraclously dropped out the day before EC! I dont know if this could have interferred with the cycle but I assume it hasnt.  


Has anyone over 40 gone abroad and been successful using their own eggs.  Or should I stop kidding myself and give up on my own eggs.  

Many thanks in advance


Fluffy


----------



## mj (Dec 21, 2002)

Hi Fluffy,

I can't help with your question.

But wanted to say that if you have good quality embryos, that's very good news indeed. I'm not sure, but I don't think implantation problems are age related - unless it's the quality of the embryos that are preventing the implantation. If you don't mind me asking, what day transfer did you do? How many cells where the embryos?

mj xxxxxx


----------



## fluffy57 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Mj,

Thanks for the reply.  Of the 3 put back 2  were grade ones, (8 cell). Transfer on day 3.   Apparently genetic malfunction is the main reason for embryos fail to  implant = Age. Quality of eggs like everything is a lucky dip.   BTW I am at the Lister too - thinking of going abroad.

Regards
Fluffy


----------



## mj (Dec 21, 2002)

hi Fluffy,
Oh I see....
I think we're going to go to IVI Barcelona, after 3 months of procrastination! 
Let me know if I can give you any info that I've collected during my quest for a new clinic!
mjxxxxx


----------



## fluffy57 (May 19, 2005)

Hi MJ,

I would be interested to know how you get on.  I havent even started on the clinics yet. I am thinking of using them not because of DE but because they are cheaper and I hear quite good.  I am looking for a clinic that will be more hands on rather than quoting you statistics and wishing you luck!  
Any recommendation/info/thoughts are most welcomed.

All the best

Fluffy.


----------



## fluffy57 (May 19, 2005)

Hi MJ
Thanks for your kind offer.  Which clinics did you look into and what helped you chose IV?  I am heard a lot of good things re IM in Spain and ISDA in Ukraine.  I looking for a clinic that is cutting edge, puts more than 3 eggs back, is more proactive in looking for implantation issues other than righting off the egg immediately. Have you come across anything like this?  and maybe I can have a holiday too.  This IVF is just too much sometimes. 

Hi JaneyMay,

Best of luck with your cycle.  Definitely be interested in sharing any information. 

regards
Fluffy


----------



## fluffy57 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Janeymay,

Definitely interested in swopping information. I know it can of feels like you are on your own which is why websites like FF are brilliant for networking.  I found it is the best way of getting to grips with it all. Good luck with your cycle - when will you start?

Regards

Fluffy


----------



## Eggsey (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Fluffy,

Don't know if this will help, but I was treated at one of the top UK clinics for us "older women".  Half way through my second cycle I found out that the actual success rate for age 41 is 12½%, age 42 is 5% and they've had no live births age over 43 from own eggs.  It was then that we decided that no matter how good the embies were that we made (all top notch, grade A, 5-6 cell, day 2 transfer) unfortunately, you just can't turn back the clock.  We felt after that we'd wasted £11,000 trying the two cycles in the UK, but I guess we had to know first if it could work.  Happily, I got pregnant first time with donor eggs in Spain and it only cost £1,000 more than a treatment cycle with my own eggs in the UK.

Oh yes, and I've been having acupuncture since last August, feel it was a big part of my BFP, stopped me from getting morning sickness and he's coming to the birth to help with labour pains!

Good luck with whatever you decide!  Love and hugs, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mj (Dec 21, 2002)

Hello there,

Fluffy, I haven't done any research with the view to using my own eggs so I can't really help. But I'm sure that I read somewhere that ISDA will put back lots of embryos...

But regarding choosing a clinic for DE goes, I found that evenutally I just had to look at all the practcalities and them plump for one that felt right. So I chose IVI Barcelona because: the flights are cheaper from where I live (west London), they have practically no waiting list for DE (whereas IVI Madrid has 8 months waiting list and CERAM at least 6 months), their costs are substantially cheaper than IM, there success rate is good - about 60% on first try and 90% on third try. They have been good at communcating. I emailed them on Friday and I got an appointment date on Monday night - which is 17th May by the way!! Not as soon as I'd like, but it gives me a chance to update all our blood tests.

Janeymay, the email address for IVI Barcelona is [email protected]

I'm off on holiday now and won't be around for a couple of weeks. But I'd be happy to help with anything when I'm back.

Lots of love and luck
MJ xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eggsey (Jun 3, 2005)

Just to add, there's no waiting list at IM and I was offered an appointment the next week in immediate response to my email enquiry!  All the doctors and nurses speak English and I flew from Bristol to Barcelona for £50 each way with EasyJet.  Their first time success rate is 70%, less a 10% miscarriage rate.  You can find all their information on www.institutomarques.com including policy, donor information etc.  Oh yes, and they had no problem acquiring a blue eyed, blonde haired, fair skinned donor and a green eyed, light brown hair, fair skin donor for me.  They've always been very prompt at answering emails and on the phone to find out the result, plus any queries.  I have nothing but praise for them, as have my little circle of friends who've also been there.
Love and hugs, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hello Eggsey,

I am horrified of the stats you have given. I am 45 now and was hoping to go to argc...which clinic did you go to...wonder if it is worth ringing them to find out the live birth rate for my age....i cant seem to get my head around donor eggs....

maybe i may ....


----------



## Eggsey (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Sandee,
I went to Bristol Centre for Reproductive Medicine, which is part of Bristol University and one of the top UK clinics for IVF.  I too was horrified when I learned the stats half way through my second cycle.  They never actually said what they were at our interviews - naughty, naughty!  I would definitely phone ARGC and ask them for their success rates for 45 year olds with their own eggs.  I felt after that in a way, people like me are funding their research!  Good luck with whatever you decide, hugs, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eggsey (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Janeymay, the website is www.institutomarques.com and you just click on the "contact us" icon and send an email.  They're really lovely and I forgot to mention before, they always provide a back up donor, so if your main donor cannot continue for any reason, you'll still be able to go ahead and complete your cycle.  

I've been told there are fairly long waiting lists at CERAM (6 months) and a number of their donors have pulled out, leaving the recipients without anything to transfer - a bit heartbreaking!  The main doctor I've chatted to at IM is called Dr Victoria Walker and she's English, but leaving very soon on maternity leave.  Quite a few of my friends have been looked after by Dr Redondo and she too is absolutely lovely. 

When you look on their website, the clinic you first attend is the small brick building on the right, but their main hospital is the huge glass building on the left and that's where you go for ET.

Happy researching!  Hugs, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gigi2006 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi girls,

I hope you don't mind me butting into your thread. I too am 40, successful cycle with donor sperm. Tx. excellent quality embies but again BFN. My doctor too said that the success rate at our age is not very high so he recommended that we take out a 3 cycle policy. However, I do have fibroids (they seem to be on the outside of the uterus) so not sure if that was the reason for the failure of the cycle or not. I don't want to undergo surgery only to find out it was egg quality. Or to undergo donor egg with its added cost only to find out it was the fibroids all along. So I am trying hard to find out information about girls of my age doing IVF. And their progress.

Kind regards
Gigi


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi butting in as well - I'm 40, 41 in May I'm afraid, and have just had 1st IVF, see below.  1 x grade 1 8 cell and 1 x grade 2 8 cell put back day 3.  My FSH is 11.6.  I'm testing April 6th BUT, ok so it could work out, but I'm looking ahead.

My cons said that because I am otherwise fit and healthy my chance were about 30% but I really don't see it from what I have read and heard.  I thought about 13% would be more accurate and from what you say about 12.5% at 41 I think I'm right.  If this fails I already have an appointment with the Lister for a 2nd opinion and then FSH being OK I may do one more cycle with own eggs and then consider DE.

Eggsey that was really interesting to hear you story and to learn about IM in Barcelona - I think from what you say I would go straight there and so would be really grateful to ask you more about it if and when the time comes....You already have had your babies is that correct or are you pregnant now?

Druzy xx


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry eggsey, not concentrating, I see you are pregnant and expecting the baby soon, congratulations

love Druzy xx


----------



## Eggsey (Jun 3, 2005)

Hiya Druzy,
My FSH was only 3.4 and it still didn't work with my own eggs!!!  I have to say, I've come to the conclusion that you have to be very, very lucky for IVF to work with your own eggs at my age.  I do have friends that have conceived naturally even older than me, but none through IVF.  I guess for us, it came down to finances in the end.  We spent £11,000 on two cycles of ICSI in the UK and had set ourself an overall budget of £20,000, so I felt I was much better off investing the rest of our money in a cycle at IM with a 70% success rate, instead of another go in the UK with only a 5% chance of success.  It worked first time for us!  At the end of the day, we had to question whether we wanted OUR baby or A baby and all we really wanted was a little baby of our own to love and care for and the egg/sperm bit doesn't really matter.  I've never thought of this baby of anything other than ours and nor does my husband.  Please feel free to ask me anything you like about going over to IM.  There's a little group of us "IM'ers" in the West Country who all meet up quite regularly to compare notes etc.
Good luck with testing, I will pray for you, love and hugs, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali40 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me dropping in but wanted to say that sadly my eggs seem to be too few and far between but we are going to IM in Barcelona for donor eggs  First appointment next week!!  My FSH is so high that they won't even consider me for IVF in this country.  It is amazing the change in the consultants face when we said that egg donation was now the route for us, it went from "must hurry up and your odds are low", to "you have loads of time and the odds are high".

I think you are right Eggsey, it is about being able to love and cherish and give them the best you can in life - the genes don't really matter.  As you can see I have had my own little one and I miss him every day - but we are viewing the route of Egg donation as the next phase of our journey to getting our longed for family.  I hope it works first time for us too.... there is a lot of heart ache in it all.

Good luck and best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Ali40 (Feb 13, 2006)

BTW - we looked at fllights from Bristol (we are near J13 M4) but they were quite expensive - ended up with BA out of Heathrow!!!

Eggsey - if you don't mind me asking - how long did it take IM to find you a donor??

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Eggsey (Jun 3, 2005)

Alison, what a beautiful little boy!  My cousin had a baby boy born with severe congential heart defects who died at 20 months, so I can understand your heartache a little.  I still think of him every day and it would have been his 5th birthday on 23rd April.

I have to say IM were super-quick finding my donor!  My first appointment was on 17th October and I had my transfer on 3rd December!!!  I have nothing but praise for them and am very confident donor eggs will work for you.

Please feel free to ask me if there's anything else you'd like to know.  Love and hugs and all best wishes for success in the future, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi eggsey and alison

thanks for your reply eggsey, I understand what you are saying.  I know I am jumping ahead but I feel better to have a plan B in place.  Maybe I will do one more in the UK, and then DE.  Now I'm wondering whether I would stay with my own clinic where I also have 1 x frostie or bother going to the Lister - I'm not sure they will tell me much different other than will do a cycle but not that great a chance with raised fsh and nearly 41...plus it could take more time, more tests, more waiting.

Alison - you say your cons face changed when you said you would do donor egg - does they UK clinic get involved then (and possibly a cut or intro fee, hence the face change?!) or do you contact and arrange directly with IM?  I notice from IM website that you need to have some scans done in your own country while they are keeping your uterus lining at the correct stage for implantation I guess.

If you don't mind eggsey/Alison could you enlighten me about how it works between UK and Spain?

thanks a lot.

Druzy xx

Alison - I'm sorry for what happened with your lovely little boy, that must have been so hard.  Lots of luck for the future xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello, 

I am nearly 42 and despite having a good response to stimms, 16 eggs last time, my most eggs ever, I appear to have good quality embryos that even make it to blastocysts stage I have still not managed to get pregnant again  

I do realise that we were so lucky to conceive DD at our first attempt at IVF, following three failed cycles of IUI, but my yearning for a sibling for DD is so strong!

I have struggled long and hard with my decision to move to donor eggs - it is one of the hardest decisions I have had to make! I do harbour a hope that I have one good egg left inside of me, but if so, surely three attempts at IVF would have flushed it out!

I am going to Spain for donor egg treatment to increase my chances of success - with donor eggs I have a 50% chance which is much better than 5%!

Druzy - the very best of luck for testing on 6th April

Jules
xxx


----------



## Ali40 (Feb 13, 2006)

Eggsey 

Thank you for your kind message - I really feel for your cousin and her little boy, no parent should have to go through that.  Nicholas would have been 1 next Tuesday, the day we fly out to Barcelona.  I am looking at it as trying to find new life on the anniversary of his start in life (albeit short).  I so so so hope they can find me a donor quickly and that it works - but then that is what we all want on this site!!

Druzy

My UK clinic seem great.  Our consultant who helped in us conceiving Nicholas has basically said that anything we need, blood tests, scans etc they will do it here (Oxford) and if I get any grief from the fertility unit to call the consultant direct.  He said that they are trying to estalish better links with the clinics in Spain but it isn't in effect yet.  But at least their hearts are in the right place.  All the contact is done directly between me and IM.

Jules

I just want to say that it is very hard to make that decision to move to donor eggs esp if you already have your own child.  In my case I have looked into the eyes of my baby and part of me looked back - I know I will never see that again.  I also thought that I would never have to make the decision either - how wrong can one be.  But by having a child you know how much you can love and how much you have to give and that is our focus now.  Like you say 50-60% chance with donor eggs vs 5% using our own - I know where I would put my money.

Take care all
Best wishes
Alison ....


----------



## Eggsey (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Druzy,

I contacted IM direct and the only thing I needed from my UK clinic was a copy of my notes which cost £8.50.  I had one scan done to check the womb lining and was charged £100 for this by a local fertility clinic.  My UK clinic would not help at all with this, as they made it clear they did not agree with my decision to a) go abroad and b) spend my money elsewhere!

Hi Alison, I also had to grieve the loss of my own child, to know that I never would see myself reflected, but the urge to be a mommy overrules even that feeling and now, when I feel my baby move, I just feel that he's mine completely and can't wait to meet him!

I can't wait to hear how you all get on, will be keeping everything crossed for you.  Love and hugs to all, Eggsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

